# Σέλας, το μεγαλείο σου!



## Zazula (Apr 9, 2009)

Το ΛΚΝ λημματογραφεί:
*σέλας* το [sélas] O γεν. _σέλαος_ και _σέλατος_ : φαντασμαγορικό οπτικό φαινόμενο, που παρατηρείται στις περιοχές του βόρειου και του νότιου πόλου και οφείλεται στη διαύγεια της ατμόσφαιρας: _Πολικό ~. Bόρειο / νότιο ~._ [λόγ. < αρχ. _σέλας_ `λάμψη΄ σημδ. γαλλ. aurore polaire]

Το ΛΝΕΓ λημματογραφεί:
*σέλας* (το) |σέλαος | χωρ. πληθ.| *1.* η έντονη λάμψη, η φεγγοβολή *2.* ΑΣΤΡΟΝ. φωτεινό φαινόμενο, ορατό κυρ. στις βόρειες ή στις νότιες πoλικές περιοχές τής Γης, που εμφανίζεται με διαφορετικά χρώματα και οφείλεται στην είσοδο φορτισμένων σωματιδίων, που πρoέρχoνται από τον Ήλιο, στα ανώτερα στρώματα τής ατμόσφαιρας: _βόρειο / νότιο πολικό ~._
[ΕΤΥΜ. αρχ. λ., αρχαϊκού σχηματισμού σε -ας, αγν. ετύμου, κυρ. λόγω τού αρχικού _σ-_.]



Επομένως προκύπτουν τα ακόλουθα ζητήματα:
Το ΛΝΕΓ δεν δέχεται τη γεν. εν. _(του) σέλατος_, την οποία δέχεται το ΛΚΝ αλλά και ο Δημητράκος. Τα ευρήματα στο Διαδίκτυο, πάντως, είναι συντριπτικά περισσότερα υπέρ του _σέλαος_ (13.600 σέλαος και 149 σέλατος). Δεν καταλαβαίνω, πάντως, το λόγο που το ΛΝΕΓ αποκλείει τον τύπο _σέλατος_.
Το ΛΝΕΓ μάς επισημαίνει ότι το _σέλας_ δεν έχει πληθυντικό αριθμό (και καθαρίζει), ενώ το ΛΚΝ αφήνει να εννοηθεί ότι το _σέλας_ έχει τελικά πληθυντικό — όμως με το να μην το εντάσσει σε κάποιο κλιτικό πρότυπο, μας παρατάει στο έλεος του Θεού για να τον σχηματίσουμε (που, το πιθανότερο είναι να πάμε κατά τα _δέρας_,_ τέρας_ —_δέρατα_, _δεράτων_, _τέρατα_, _τεράτων_— και, όπως θα δούμε αμέσως παρακάτω, να κάνουμε λάθος).
Για όσους επιθυμούν να αποκτήσουν εικόνα για την κλιτική συμπεριφορά τού _σέλα(τ)ος_, παραθέτω από τον Δημητράκο:


.

|ενικός|πληθυντικός
ονομ.|σέλας|σέλα
γεν.|σέλαος
_ή_
|σελάων
_ή_
.
|σέλατος|σελών
αιτ.|σέλας|σέλαΣτΖ: Για όποιον συνεχίζει να τον ενδιαφέρει η δοτική, είναι _σέλαϊ_ ή _σέλα_.

Τώρα το θέμα είναι πώς κλίνεται το _δέμας_. :)


----------



## Costas (Apr 9, 2009)

Εγώ, στον πληθυντικό, θα το έκλινα σέλαα-σελάων, κι ας μην αναφέρεται το σέλαα (και τα ασυναίρετα ρήματα μέσα στην αρχαϊστική γλώσσα του Κάλβου, πολύ μου αρέσουν). Σέλα-σελών, με τίποτα (κρέα-κρεών, πάμε πίσω στην αρχαία). Όσο για τον τύπο "σέλατος", φρονώ ότι καλώς δεν τον αναφέρει το ΛΝΕΓ, προκειμένου για νέα ελληνικά. Αφού δεν το λέει κανείς έτσι;


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2009)

Δεν θυμάμαι να μου έτυχε ποτέ η ανάγκη να γράψω κάποιο _σέλας_ στη γενική πτώση. Καλά καλά δεν θυμάμαι πότε το έγραψα τελευταία φορά στην ονομαστική. Αν το χρειαζόμουν σήμερα, θα κοίταζα τα δύο λεξικά που ανέφερες, Ζαζ, θα έκανα και τη διαδικτυακή αναζήτηση και θα έγραφα _του σέλαος_ για να έχω το κεφάλι μου ήσυχο.

Δικαιολογημένο λάθος το *_σέλατος_ (έχει δύο και στην αρχαία γραμματεία), αλλά θα ζητάει κι άλλες θυσίες στο βωμό του, θα ζητάει πληθυντικό τα *_σέλατα_ (βρήκα ένα παλιό), των *_σελάτων_ (απ' αυτό δεν βρήκα) και παράγωγα (και κάπως έτσι καταντήσαμε από την _κρεοφαγία_ στην _κρεατοφαγία_) και θα χαθεί όλη η αρχαία αίγλη της λέξης, όλο αυτό το σελασφόρον που τη διακρίνει. Άσε καλύτερα, αρκετές θυσίες έγιναν στο βωμό της δημοτικής, όχι άλλο αίμα.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 10, 2009)

Εμένα φυσικότερο μου έρχεται το γεν. σέλατος, πιο στρωτό. Το ότι ο άλλος τύπος έχει τα ευρήματα στο γκουγκλ είναι μάλλον γιατί ζορίζεται ο κόσμος πριν το γράψει, πάει κοιτά το "εθνικό" λεξικό - γιατί είναι λέξη απ' αυτές που τις χρησιμοποιούν αυτοί που θα ρίξουν μια ματιά, δεν θα γράψουν κουτουρού - οπότε βγαίνει μόνο το αρχαίο-ΛΝΕΓ.

Αλλά βγαίνει κι άλλο θεματάκι: η σέλα ή η σέλλα (όπως τόνος, τόννος); Για να μην έχουμε *Σέλας ποδηλάτου μεγαλείο.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 10, 2009)

Όντως, Κώστα, ο τύπος _τα_ _σέλα_ είναι συνηρημένος (έπαιρνε κι υπογεγραμμένη), οπότε ασυναίρετος είναι _τα_ _σέλαα_. Ομολογώ ότι κι εμένα με γοητεύει περισσότερο έτσι γραμμένο.

Τώρα, τη γενική _σέλατος_ τη δίνει και η Neurolingo. Αντιλαμβάνομαι, φυσικά, τη λογική που λέει πως είναι καλύτερα να εξοβελιστεί εντελώς, ώστε να μην μπαίνουμε στον πειρασμό της δημιουργίας λανθασμένων τύπων στον πληθυντικό (με _-τ-_).

Επομένως, αν κατάλαβα καλά, προκρίνουμε (πλην tsioutsiou) έναν ελαφρά διαφοροποιημένο κλιτικό πίνακα:



.

|ενικός|πληθυντικός
ονομ.|σέλας|σέλαα
γεν.|σέλαος |σελάων
αιτ.|σέλας|σέλαα


----------



## Costas (Apr 10, 2009)

Ναι. ++++++++


----------



## Zazula (Jun 4, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Το ΛΚΝ διαφωνεί και δίνει εναλλακτική κλίση δίπλα στην γνωστή (σέλατος).


To ΧΛΝΓ δίνει γενική *σέλαος *κ. (αδόκ.) σέλατος, δλδ χαρακτηρίζει το _σέλατος _αδόκιμο και προτείνει να αποφεύγεται.
Το ακατανόητο είναι ότι, προτού παραθέσει τη γενική πτώση, πετάει κι ένα «άκλ.» που αδυνατώ να καταλάβω πού κολλάει.

Το ΛΠΑΛ αναφέρει στο λήμμα _σέλας _τη γενική *σέλαος*, μέσα από παράδειγμα.

Κανένα απ' τα δύο δεν κάνει μνεία σε ύπαρξη πληθυντικού, ούτε φυσικά στην κλίση του.


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2015)

Ως προς το «ακλ.», η εντύπωση που δίνεται από τον τρόπο παρουσίασης
{ακλ. | γεν. σέλαος κ. αδόκ. σέλατος}
είναι ότι μια επιλογή (πιο δόκιμη από την αδόκιμη) είναι να μην το κλίνουμε. Πράγματι, υπάρχουν αρκετοί που γράφουν «του σέλας» (με ευρήματα που αυξάνονται από το γεγονός ότι ΣΕΛΑΣ = Σπηλαιολογικός Ελληνικός Αθλητικός Σύλλογος) και «τα σέλας». Βολικό;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 4, 2015)

nickel said:


> Πράγματι, υπάρχουν αρκετοί που γράφουν «του σέλας» (με ευρήματα που αυξάνονται από το γεγονός ότι ΣΕΛΑΣ = Σπηλαιολογικός Ελληνικός Αθλητικός Σύλλογος) και «τα σέλας». Βολικό;


Ούτε βολικό ούτε αποδεκτό.


----------

